# Coding Network



## jluther (Jul 19, 2008)

Is anyone doing contract work for The Coding Network?  I applied for a remote coding position for specialty coding back in January.  I received an email about 3 months later asking me to take their test.  I took their test and returned it within the 1 week time frame they require and didn't hear anything.  I inquired a month later and was told they hadn't graded the tests yet.  Another month later I emailed again and was told I passed the test and that someone would contact me soon (also showing the email had been forwarded).  I waited yet another month and inquired to the "forwarded email" and was told they are completely staffed but will contact me as new opportunies arise, that was last month (june).  I was just wondering if anyone else has any experience with this company and is it worth the wait?


----------

